# Google- Walkerton marks 10th anniversary of tragedy - CBC.ca



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

CBC.ca<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Walkerton marks 10th anniversary of tragedy**CBC.ca*Researchers say nearly 30 per cent of those who fell ill still have *irritable bowel syndrome*. Walkerton resident Ron Fisk does, and other related diseases *...*Walkerton: Ten Years Later<nobr>Waterloo Record</nobr>What have we learned?<nobr>CBC.ca</nobr><nobr>*all 56 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

